# Welcher AM Helm ?



## bikalex (20. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Wie schon oben steht, bin ich auf der Suche nach einen neuen Helm, allerdings gibt es so viel Auswahl und Meinungen dass ich nicht mehr ganz durchblicke. 

Preislich dachte ich so an 100-120€, da sollte man schon einen anständigen bekommen oder?
Natürlich habe ich ja schon gesucht, dabei bin ich auf den  UVEX Quatro Pro und den IXS Trail RS gestoßen, die würden mir von der Otpik gut gefallen und von der Sicherheit denk ich auch OK oder?

Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist, beide sind hinten weiter runter gezogen als normale Helme, sind es deshalb "Enduro" Helme? Ist es dann sinnvoll mit so einen Helm auf nen AM Bike zu fahren, oder sieht das doof aus, aber ich denke mir wenn er dafür mehr Sicherheit bietet warum nicht?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

mfg Alex


----------



## Kadauz (20. Januar 2016)

Ob das Ding jetzt Enduro Helm oder sonstwas heißt ist wurrschd. Ich würde auf jeden Fall einen nehmen, der hinten etwas runtergezogen ist. Ich fahre den IXS Trail RS und bin sehr zufrieden. Gibts auch oft günstig für ca. 75€. in diversen Onlineshops.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikalex (20. Januar 2016)

OK das hört sich schon mal gut an, habe als dritte Alternative noch den MET Parabellum gefunden, der würde auch in meinen Preisrahmen passen. Ist der IXS eher groß oder klein geschnitten, Kopfumfang liegt bei mir bei ca. 57-57,5 .


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Januar 2016)

bikalex schrieb:


> OK das hört sich schon mal gut an, habe als dritte Alternative noch den MET Parabellum gefunden, der würde auch in meinen Preisrahmen passen. Ist der IXS eher groß oder klein geschnitten, Kopfumfang liegt bei mir bei ca. 57-57,5 .



Ich habe den BELL Super 2R und den MET Parabellum.
Der MET ist etwas für hohe Köpfe - bei mir ragt er auch vorn bis auf die Augenbrauen.
Oder ich muss ihn so weit in den Nacken schieben, dass ich den Kopf nicht mehr nach hinten beugen kann um vorausszuschauen.

Egal wie du es drehst. Alle Helme sind ziemlich sicher. Passen muss er, sonst ists Käse!


----------



## 2wheelfun (20. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte zum MAVIC Crossmax Pro Helm? ...der ja auch in Richtung AM geht.


----------



## bikalex (20. Januar 2016)

Der BELL Super 2R ist auch nice, vor allem weil es quasi zwei Helme in einen sind, allerdings übersteigt der mein Budget.
Den IXS gibts grad um ca 85€, das wäre halt schon ein Atgument.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Januar 2016)

bikalex schrieb:


> Der BELL Super 2R ist auch nice, vor allem weil es quasi zwei Helme in einen sind, allerdings übersteigt der mein Budget.
> Den IXS gibts grad um ca 85€, das wäre halt schon ein Argument.


Ich habe für den Parabellum und den BELL fast das gleiche gezahlt.
Schau doch mal nach dem Bell Super.
Der aktuell soll ja für den Kinnbügel vorbereitet sein.
So kannst du ihn bei Bedarf später nachkaufen.


----------



## d1pe (20. Januar 2016)

bikalex schrieb:


> OK das hört sich schon mal gut an, habe als dritte Alternative noch den MET Parabellum gefunden, der würde auch in meinen Preisrahmen passen. Ist der IXS eher groß oder klein geschnitten, Kopfumfang liegt bei mir bei ca. 57-57,5 .



Ich fahre ebenfalls den IXS Trail RS und habe einen Kopfumfang von 58cm. Somit kam noch die kleinere Größe bis 58cm in Betracht. Am Anfang hat er sehr leicht gedrückt, aber nach zwei Ausfahrten saß er dann perfekt. Bei deinem Kopfumfang sollte es keine Probleme machen, außer du hast eine außergewöhnliche Kopfform.


----------



## anderson (21. Januar 2016)

Helme haben teilweise ganz unterschiedliche Passformen, so wie Menschen unterschiedliche Schädel haben. Mir passen Giro Helme in der Regel so, dass ich sie gar nicht mehr wahrnehme. Auch Urge passt mir sehr gut oder Limar 848. Der Bell super 2 dagegen passt mir überhaupt nicht. Auch Bluegrass Golden Eyes sitzt nicht richtig.

Ich würde dir empfehlen, den Helm im Laden zu probieren.

AM Helme sind auch im Nacken weiter runtergezogen, so wie Enduro Helme. Dient der Sicherheit. Ob das doof aussieht ist eigentlich wurscht, da Fahrradhelme (außer Fullface vielleicht)  sowieso immer kacke aussehen.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (21. Januar 2016)

Bei Alltricks gibt es den Bell Super 2R derzeit für 155€, falls du es dir doch noch mal überlegen willst. Ansonsten tut es der "normale" Super natürlich auch.


----------



## woersdorfer (21. Januar 2016)

Wie @anderson schon geschrieben hat haben die Helme auch ganz verschiedene Passformen. Du kannst nicht alleine nach dem Kopfumfang gehen. Ich hatte z.B. am Wochenende den IXS Trail und den MET Parabellum an. Der kleine IXS war mir von der Schale her zu klein, und der große wiederum zu groß. Der MET in M war ein Traum, der wird es auch werden. UVEX und ASUS passen mir von der Form auch überhaupt nicht. Einzig ein Specialized den ich mal hatte war OK. Kopfumfang ist bei mir übrigens 57cm.

Das Einzige was also hilft ist anprobieren, anprobieren und anprobieren.

Falls Du übrigens mir Radbrille fährst unbedingt mit der Brille anprobieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikalex (21. Januar 2016)

OK Danke für die Hilfe vorerst!
Ich werde mir mal zwei Modelle bestellen und porbieren welcher besser passt,


----------



## bikalex (24. Januar 2016)

So, ich wollte mir jetzt den IXS Trail RS bestellen, allerdings habe ich gemerkt, dass er bei den vorderen Öffnungen kein Gitter hat im Vergleich zum UVEX Quatro Pro, stimmt das?


----------



## Kadauz (24. Januar 2016)

Stimmt, der Trail hat kein Gitter.


----------



## bikalex (24. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Helme ohne Gitter, meine hatten bisher immer eins, somit hatte ich auch noch keine Probleme mit irgendwelchen Insekten usw.


----------



## Kadauz (24. Januar 2016)

Hatte noch nie was drinnen. Nicht mal mein Rennradhelm hat ein Gitter. Auch dort keine Probleme.


----------



## anderson (24. Januar 2016)

Mir ist beim Marathonrennen mal eine Wespe in die Öffnung direkt an die Stirn geflogen und hat zugestochen. Hat wirklich saumäßig weh getan und mich für die nächsten 5-10 km ausgebremst.

Mit Steinen oder Ästen habe ich aber noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikalex (25. Januar 2016)

OK also würdet ihr das nicht als "nicht kaufe Argument" sehen?


----------



## anderson (25. Januar 2016)

Für mich wäre es jedenfalls kein Grund, den Helm nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## RadTotal (25. Januar 2016)

Falls du den IXS Trail in grün oder rot Größe S/M möchtest...den gibt es gerade bei Amazon für 52€...


----------



## bikalex (26. Januar 2016)

So, hab mir jetzt den IXS Trail RS in S/M bestellt, bin gespannt wie er sitzt und aussieht


----------



## Kadauz (27. Januar 2016)

bikalex schrieb:


> So, hab mir jetzt den IXS Trail RS in S/M bestellt, bin gespannt wie er sitzt und aussieht



Einen Versuch ist es wert. Allerdings könnte es bei Dir (57-57,5) etwas knapp werden mit S/M.


----------



## Baxter75 (27. Januar 2016)

bikalex schrieb:


> So, hab mir jetzt den IXS Trail RS in S/M bestellt, bin gespannt wie er sitzt und aussieht



du hättest ihn in 2 Größen bestellen sollen ,mir war er in S/M zu klein bei nem 57iger Kopfumfang ..die Wahl viel dann auf den MET Parabellum


----------



## bikalex (27. Januar 2016)

Sobald ich ihn bekommen habe werde ich berichten ob er passt


----------



## bikalex (9. Februar 2016)

Also nachdem ich den IXS bekommen hatte, habe ich ihn mal probiert, sitzt wirklich sehr gut, allerdings hat mir der Verschluss nicht so zugesagt, hab mir jetzt als Vergleich mal den Uvex bestellt, mein bisheriger Alpina hat nämlich den selben Verschluss wie der Uvex und damit komme ich besser klar.


----------



## 2wheelfun (11. Februar 2016)

Ich weiß, ihr tauscht euch über andere Helme aus.. Aber da es ja um AM-Helme geht..
Ich habe vor kurzem den MAVIC Crossmax Pro anprobiert..der leider speziell für Goggle-Nutzer konzipiert wurde - Radbrillen(-bügel) werden zumindets bei mir von Seitenteilen der Helmschale überdeckt. (Notfalls würde ich für mich den Helm so modifizieren, dass normale Radbrillen (habe OAKLEY Radarlock) auch passen. Finde den Style (u.a. den langen Helmschirm), und nebenbei auch die Verarbeitung sehr gut.

Jetzt kommt ein Helm auf den Markt, den ich optisch auch sehr cool finde - weiß natürlich noch nicht, wie er passt etc..
FOX Metah. Da bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Maas89 (11. Februar 2016)

Ich habe den Uvex Quatro Pro und muss sagen das ich sehr zufrieden bin damit. Würde mir den Helm immer wieder kaufen. Sitzt sehr gut, sieht gut aus und das Fliegengitter ist auch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillside (11. Februar 2016)

Specialized Ambush - genialer Helm. Sehr leicht, passt super mit Goggle, sehr gute Belüftung.


----------



## EmDoubleU (11. Februar 2016)

bikalex schrieb:


> ... dabei bin ich auf den  UVEX Quatro Pro ...



Hi,

ich habe den Uvex Quatro Pro von ´nem Kumpel anprobieren können, hat bei mir absolut perfekt gesessen - wobei das ja eine individuelle Sache ist. Fliegengitter hab ich auch gern mitgenommen, wobei meine anderen Helme (diverse Giro, Mavic, RH+, Alpina usw.) das nicht haben. Schadet allerdings nicht und sitzt so tief, dass die Optik irgendwie beeinträchtigt wäre. 

Allerdings fand ich die Farben beim Quatro Pro sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig und bin deshalb auf den normalen Uvex Quatro gestoßen: Das ist praktisch der selbe Helm, nur ohne die beim Pro mitgelieferte Kamerahalterung und diesen albernen Heckspoiler - für mich persönlich in Anbetracht des günstigeren Preises der klar bessere Helm. Straßenverkaufspreis vom Uvex Quatro liegt teilweise bei nur 70 Euro, was will man mehr.

http://www.uvex-sports.de/de/radsport/radhelme/uvex-quatro-orange-matshiny/


----------



## bikalex (12. Februar 2016)

Also ich hab den Uvex jetzt probiert und muss sagen dass er auch sehr gut sitzt, nachdem er den Verschluss hat der mir gefällt und nebenbei das Fliegengitter hat, wirds der werden. Danke nochmals für die Hilfe! ))


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (16. Februar 2016)

Auch wenn du vielleicht schon was gefunden hast...
Habe den "MET parabellum"







Sehr leicht, sitzt daher top!
Hinten weit runter gezogen, also richtiger AM Helm!
Sieht auch noch stark aus!

Vielen Grüße


----------



## zwehni (17. Februar 2016)

Den parabellum fand ich nicht so wertig. Seit 2013 kam bisher jedes jahr nen bell super (testbericht) her. absolut geil.


----------



## Knallscharsche (17. Februar 2016)

Jedes Jahr nen Helm !? Schlägst du so oft ein? Der Super ist ein Geiles Teil steht bei mir auch ganz oben Auffe Liste, allerdings dann als Super 2R.


----------



## zwehni (17. Februar 2016)

also mein 2013er hat ungefähr 3-4 fiese knaller mitgemacht. hab ihn dann freiwillig getauscht. der 2014er ist jetzt auch wieder 1,5jahre alt und hat auch schon gelitten. ICh bin nicht so penibel, dass ich die nach jedem sturz tausche, aber man kann ja nicht rein gucken. und vond enen die ich bisher in den fingern hatte war der Super und Super 2 der absolut wertigste. von der aussenkarkasse bis hin zum innenschaum.


----------



## Knallscharsche (17. Februar 2016)

Ok das ist nachvollziehbar, dann weiterhin viel Spass mit den Bell Schüsseln.


----------



## Baxter75 (17. Februar 2016)

Wenn Du so oft mit dem Kopf/Helm irgend wo gegen kommst bzw aufschlägst ..solltes Du evt mal an deiner Fahrtechnik ect arbeiten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTotal (17. Februar 2016)

Hallo in die Runde,
wollte mal nachfragen, ob schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Mavic Crossmax Pro Helm hat.
Mir geht es vorallem um die Belüftung. Konnte den evtl. schon jemand in der Praxis testen?
Testberichte etc. habe ich leider bisher vergeblich gesucht.
Schöne Grüße


----------



## anderson (18. Februar 2016)

Aber auch der Bell Super hat keine Universalpassform. Muss man auf jeden Fall alles probieren. Mir passt der gar nicht. Der Mavic Crossmax ebenso wenig.

zwehni, wenn du so oft so heftig auf die Rübe fällst, dass du jährlich den Helm wechseln musst, fällt dein Schutzengel demnächst mit Burnout aus. Ich falle ja auch nicht selten, aber doch nicht so oft auf den Kopf.


----------



## zwehni (18. Februar 2016)

Ich wusste das die kommentare kommen 

Ich meine nicht, dass ich regelmäßig stumpf aufschlage. Aber den Helm regelmäßig zu erneuern ist mir einfach die 100€ wert FALLS es mal zu nem harten einschlag kommt.


----------



## Jakten (14. Juni 2016)

Ich benutz einfach mal diesen Thread hier 

Ich wollte meinen Giro Feature ersetzen (Bj Nov 2013). Passform war gut, aber als Kopfschwitzer lief es wasserfallähnlich aufs Oberrohr. Jetzt suche ich einen wirklich gut belüfteten neuen Helm. Selbstverständlich geht man immer einen Kompromiss ein mit Schutz und Belüftung. Aber mehr als beim Feature geht bestimmt.

Über ein paar Tips von Kopfschwitzern für Kopfschwitzer würde ich mich freuen.
Vllt findet sich ja jemand der den Feature auch schon mal genutzt hat.

Danke vorab und Gruß


----------



## EmDoubleU (15. Juni 2016)

Hi, 

ich habe auch den Giro Feature, fahre den aber nur unter 10-15 Grad. Deutlich besser gefällt mir der Uvex Quatro, den ich ansonsten nutze. Top Helm mit super Verarbeitung und perfektem Sitz. Gibt auch noch den Pro mit Kamera-Halterung und so'nem albernen Spoiler hinten, ansonsten sind die identisch.


----------



## Jakten (15. Juni 2016)

Und der Uvex ist deutlich besser belüftet?
Uvex hat ja mehrere gute Kandidaten.

Danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmDoubleU (15. Juni 2016)

Jakten schrieb:


> Und der Uvex ist deutlich besser belüftet?...



Ja, um Welten besser. Sieht man ja auch schon an der Anordnung und Anzahl der Lüftungsöffnungen. Deutlich leichter ist der Uvex Quatro auch.


----------



## L1nos (15. Juni 2016)

Ich werfe hier nochmal den Urge Endur O Matic 2 und den Troy Lee A1 ein.

Beide sehr gute Helme. Der Troy Lee hat ein sehr hochwertiges Innenfutter. Der Urge ist besonders für Brillenträger gut, da um das Ohr mehr Platz ist. Der Trail RS drückt bei mir immer auf die Bügel. 

Beide Helme sind super. Allerdings auch nicht ganz günstig, besonders der Troy Lee.


----------



## Fischi23 (27. Dezember 2016)

Hey. Suche gerade auch einen Helm. Hauptbereich sind kleinere anfänger Abfahrten. Da der Helm nur im Gelände benötigt wird. Hatte bis jetzt im Auge Bell Super oder den MET Parabellum


----------



## bikalex (27. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe jetzt den Uvex Quatro Pro und bin mehr als zufrieden damit.


----------



## woersdorfer (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe mir den MET gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings haben die anderen auch bei meiner Kopfform nicht so richtig gepasst.


----------



## bikalex (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte mir u.a. auch noch den IXS Trail RS bestellt, allerdings passte zumindest bei meiner Kopfform der Uvex besser und drückte weniger.


----------



## alvis (28. Dezember 2016)

Hi. .....
Ich fahre mittlerweile auch den Quatro Pro. 
Obwohl ich vorwiegend Cc und Marathon fahre finde ich den Helm Top. 
Ich fühle mich auf jeden Fall sicher damit...
Ich denke das ist das A und O


----------



## bikalex (28. Dezember 2016)

Finde ich genauso. Und als nettes Detail für Filmer hat er eine passende Halterung dabei für Gopro's usw


----------

